# 1972 bmw 3.0 cs help!



## bmw3.0cs (Jun 7, 2009)

Just bough one yesterday. Gorgeous car. Need all the help, tips, and advice I can get:

When running and / or driving, there is terible and very strong smell of gas and fume, to the point that it makes driving impossible. Any ideas as to why?

Also, need the owners manual for this car. Where can I get one?

Also, what type of oil do you reccommend?

Thank you all.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Just filled the gas tank?
The o-ring for the gas-gauge sending unit on the top of your fuel tank is probably leaking.

Lots of detailed Coupe information here: http://www.e9coupe.com


----------



## bmw3.0cs (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the tip. I am going to try and see the mechanic today; hopefully it can be fixed quickly.


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

*e9*

Gas smell in the cabin is a classic e9 problem, have you done any research on these cars prior to purchase? The gas sender as mentioned can be a cause, how is the trunk seal, does it have the rubber boot around the gas filler, is the gas evaporation tank on the passenger side of the trunk hooked up and is the line at the other end hooked up to the charcoal canister near the battery (it draws a vacuum from the intake manifold)?

The expert in LA is Peter S. (www.coupeking.com), he does restorations and has the manual reprint. Use Castrol GTX 20/50W, that is what BMW specified back in the day. Good luck.

Chris


----------



## bmw3.0cs (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bmw3.0cs (Jun 7, 2009)

It turned out to be a bad seal on top of the gas tank, causing some gas to leak. The carbs may also need some adjustment, as they seem to be running too rich.

Thanks for your help...


----------

